# Moken 13 Angler



## jmwilson75 (Jul 22, 2006)

Hello all, I am thinking of buying a fishing kayak this spring. I really like the Moken 13 Angler. I am a big guy at 6'3" and 370lbs. It seems there are very few kayaks in the lower price range that can carry me and my gear. The Moken carries 550lbs. Does any one have experience with this kayak? I was also looking at a X-Factor, but it costs a whole lot more. Thanks for any help you can give me.
John


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

I buy Made in America Kayaks such as Ocean Kayaks Prowler , Native Redfish ,Hobie Outback. Yes the Malibu X-Factor is proudly made in America too.


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

Thought I've never paddled one, it looks like a nice kayak. However, I know the Malibu X-Factor a proven yak for big guys. As is the Big Game from OK.


----------



## bj_croakerkiller (Jul 14, 2004)

make sure you check out the 2012 wilderness systems ride 135 ....the new one has a weight capacity of 550 and its very stable


----------



## FishyFingers (Oct 30, 2010)

the OK Big Game and the Trident 13 are good for big guys.


----------

